# عطورات اصليه 100% باأسعار منافسه



## طموح جامعيه (23 سبتمبر 2014)

اوفر لكم عطورات اصليه 100%

التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج 

يتم توفير أي عطر حسب طلب الزبون 

تبتدي الاسعار من 200 إلى 600 لضمان حقنا وحق الزبون ارسال المبلغ كامل 

فتاه جامعيه محتاجه دعم منكم في مشروعي الجديد 

لكل خمس عطور خصم 10% 















320ريال 






300ريال 








180ريال 





250ريال 





250ريال 





550ريال 








300 ريال 






290ريال 







420ريال 





200ريال 





اوفر عطورات العربيه بسعر ارخص من المحل 

عطر كلمات 200ريال 





350ريال 




350ريال 





اوفر لكم عطورات اجمل بسعر ارخص من المحل 

65 ريال 





عطر أجمل 65 ريال 








220ريال 





320ريال 





310 ريال 


لطلب والاستفسار 0508409381
الانستقرام : malak12188


----------

